# Gnawed Nails



## Ziesha001 (May 24, 2012)

Hi all...need to know what should I do for my gnawed nails...jst posting the pic of an example too..





Do tell me what should I do to make them proper and grow !


----------



## Stackhouse (May 24, 2012)

Keep them moisturized, I highly recommend you invest in some cuticle balm and/or cuticle oil and use it daily before bed. I use ChG Orange Cuticle Oil, but in your case I'd recommend something like Lush Lemony Flutter instead. Also make sure to use a good fat hand cream too, because if your fingers/hands are dry that generally means your nails are as well.

Another tip is to always keep your nails polished with your favorite colors, as this provides some protection for the nails and it will also make you less likely to chew them when you're bored or nervous because - most likely - you don't want to ruin the pretty polish.


----------



## Ziesha001 (May 25, 2012)

Hey thanks a lot dear...



Great to see your advices !


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 15, 2012)

I also found that if you dip the tips of your fingers into something yucky-tasting (like acetone) then whenevr you go to gnaw on them, you'll taste it &amp; stop!


----------



## caocoffee (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry for the malnutrition of your nails. To have healthy and beautiful nails, firstly,you have to red rid of the bad habit of gnawing them. And you can use some nutrient oil to moisturize the skin around your nails. Don't care much about them, they will grow long quickly, and then you can decorate them with what you like.


----------



## caocoffee (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I am shopping around online and happened to find this nutrient nails oil, you can use something like that. hope this can help you.

http://www.fancyladies.com/gel-nail-essential-nutrient-nail-cuticle-revitalizer-oil-fruit-flavors-p4751.html


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jun 16, 2012)

*Oooh. yeah, you don't want those... *

*they make stuff to put on your nails to keep you from chewing on them. *

*it is suppose to taste reeeeally sour. also, use nail strengther and some*

*nail growth. they also make vitamins to grow out your hair &amp; nails. you*

*should look into that too  *


----------

